
What the CEO of Kickstarter Said to Creators About Firing Union Organizers - claudeganon
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/a35jpg/heres-what-the-ceo-of-kickstarter-said-to-creators-about-firing-union-organizers
======
funvill
A union at one of the bigger tech startups is bound to happen sooner or later.
As much as the management wants to keep it from happening.

